# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Πέρσικη γάτα

## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μια μεγαλη κυρια δεν μπορει να φροντιζει αλλο σωστα και ετσι χαριζει την περσικη γατα της...η γατουλα ειναι εμβολιασμενη,2,5 χρονων και λευκη!
το ζωακι βρησκετε στο βολο.
αν καποιος ενδιαφερετε σοβορα *μονο για μεσα στο σπιτι* ας μου στειλει πμ!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μια γατα της ιδια ρατσας και του ιδιου χρωματος...οχι ομως η συγκεκριμενη...

----------

